# Sailing/Racing Courses in Carrib. BVI, USVI



## keebs (Jun 25, 2001)

I am looking for a good intermediate racing course/program that would be a few days to a week long in the Carribbean for me and my husband to attend. We are in our mid-30s and are currently crew for a Siedleman 29.9 and would like to take a week vacation in the blue water of the carribbean while learning to really race. Please let me know if anyone has any suggestions or experiences.
Thanks -Keebs-


----------



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

Try Colgate''s school on Tortola maybe. I wonder what ever happened to the J-World short racing schools that used to happen everywhere in days gone by. We just jumped in down here in the Carib, found a boat that needed crew, raced Heineken St. Maarten, Heineken Puerto Rico, BVI Regatta, Rolex, Virgin Cup, Pillsbury Cup, etc. etc. There''s also a new IC class built out of old J-24''s that are racing out of the St. Thomas Yacht Club every Friday afternoon. Chris Thompson might be one who''d do private lessons this summer on his IC 24 (modified J-24 with more cockpit). Chris could take you a long way toward the beginnings and show you all the basic tactics. He''s in the book on St. Thomas, and if he can''t do it, I''ll bet he knows where you could get what you need either here or in the BVI.....


----------



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

Call the St. Thomas Yacht Club. Paul Stoeken does racing classes on modified J-24''s and you can race in the friday night class races if you''re here.....


----------

